# Rocky's status - What's been going on here...



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Been a while since I last posted, but there has been many things going on down here, mostly illness. *
*Mrs. Rocky and I have been thru a bout of a bad flu that has sent my sister to the hospital and my mother is still in the hospital in the ICU ward in BAD shape. Somehow, she got the flu from my sister and it turned into the H1N1 flu and my mother is in real bad shape. Prayers would be nice - please !!! So for the last week, I have been keeping the wheels turning down here for my family. My Father was here for the better half of Feb. and I put him on the plane to go back to MN on Wednesday. I think he will return after his Friday relief work and getting his medications refilled. I have been the relay person to the rest of the family on my mothers condition and the doctors are now starting to ask me what to do if ..... Doesn't look to good at the moment and mom is on a ventilator and is being "Kept under" sedation in order to heal, but in the last 4 days, there is no improvement. Keeping the faith is the hardest part right now. I was at the Dr. today myself and even though I have the flu, the good part is it's not the H1N1 type. With all the stress and all I think I am going to take some "me" time tomorrow morning and work on my little layout. It's been weeks since I was out working on it and running. That WILL change tomorrow. Other than that, I've tinkered with some freight cars in my 1:29th short scale. That is the little 20 foot cars I've been modifying and repainting/decaling. Among the cream of the crop is a little 2 dome tank car that's a little longer than 20 feet.*










*It still needs some decaling to be added, but it's my first tankcar kitbash. Next will be her big sister - the 4 dome tankcar. *
*Someday it will be nice to build a big layout on a property of my own to run some of these nice big cars. But for now, I will play with the little stuff. *
*Hopefully tomorrow I will shoot some more progress pictures as I re-ballast the tunnel line and run something, hopefully 523 on the "A" line. *
*Here is the latest picture of GN 523.*










* So I will post more tomorrow night with some pictures of my layout progress. *
*And any of you who do know me or others in faith, please include my mother in your prayers so she can get better.*

*Thanks much  *

*Rocky*


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rocky,

Sorry to hear of all your family problems with the flu. Hope everyone has a speedy recovery. Will say a few extra prayers for your mom. Good to see your working at the trains, that twin top tanker looks neat.

chuckger


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Thanks Chuck for the kind words *








* Folks, it's been a looong day and an unhappy ending. The phone started ringing early with calls from the Doctor about mom's condition. I then started relaying this info. to family and friends of family. Then the doctor called again with bad news of Mom getting worse as she had crashed twice, but was revived both times. Get to the hospital ASAP. Deb and I went and met with other family members and spent the afternoon with mom, who was stable at the time. Then Deb and I had to leave to have dinner and feed mom's dog and take care of a few things. We planned on returning for the evening visting hour at 8 PM to 9PM. We ran a little late arriving at 8:30 PM as I dropped Deb off at the front entry and I went to park the truck. Deb called me as I was parking the truck to tell me Mom was crashing again and to come quickly. I got to the ICU as fast as I could. They were still trying to revive mom and I was in the room holding her hand telling her to come back to us. The doctors and nurses worked real hard for another 10 to 15 minutes before calling it. Mom passed at about 9:15 PM. I was at least there.*

*Many would agree and have been there that it's tough to lose a parent







I'm still in a state of shock and dis-belief. *

*There's much to do now and everything will be put on hold for a while. I never got a chance to go play trains today, just phone calls and doing the hospital leading up to tonight's sadness. *
*I'm not sure where I go from here. I got alot more than an overflowing plate now and I need to focus on one thing at a time. Other family will be coming in town soon over the next few days. *
*I will be setting up plans at a funeral home tomorrow and starting on the next things to do. After the service down here, we will have one in MN and a burial up where my brother and grand parents are.*

*Not going to be a fun time







*

*I'll keep y'all posted.*

*Thanks for prayers and support.*

*Rocky*


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hii Rocky,

Sorry to hear of your mother's passing, condolances to you and your family. It's always rough when you loose a parent, been there done that --twice. Just take it one day at a time and remember the good times you had with her. God bless.

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky... I'm sooooo sorry to hear this news. I lost my father in 1980 and I still miss him 31 years later. My heartfelt sympathies my friend.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 
So sorry for your loss, I know exactly how you are feeling right now, I went through the exact thing 3 years ago. My greatest sympathies are with you. Take Care, Rex[/b]


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocky, sorry to hear of your loss, keep yer chin up, and move forward one step at a time!! Regal


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, Rocky. May you be comforted with God's love and grace.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, I'm sorry to hear that you mother died, but it was good you and Deb were there. Please accept Margie's and my condolences on your loss.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear of your loss Rocky.

I will think of her, and You and Mrs Rocky durning vespers tonight. 

JJ


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family Rocky. I lost my mom in 1997 and still remember the feeling. It was like someone hung a 50 lb weight on my heart. 

Be assured in faith that you'll be with her again and remember and be grateful for the time you had with her on this earth.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 05 Mar 2011 09:27 AM 
Rocky, sorry to hear of your loss, keep yer chin up, and move forward one step at a time!! Regal 
As Regal said.. Keep going forward one step at a time.. 

We have lost our youngest son and both off out parents. We know how it feels and we feel for you.. God bless you Rocky and all around you for this sad time.. Noel & Jane


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Rocky; 

MY condolences to you, your family and friends ! 

doug c

. . . . Dad passed away june '07, a month after i went home to help him and Mom with things. I stayed for approx. month afterwards to help Mom settle affairs. Since then I tend to go back home every (few) months to assist her with odds' n ends . . . .


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky 

Condolences to you and your family. 

Randy


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 

Our prayers are with you and your family 
Glad you were with your Mom when she passed on. 

Lois and I left my Moms room and she passed while we were on the elevator. 
Our son was Captain on his boat and died in his sleep at 46. We never got to see him.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Rocky, so sorry to hear of your loss. The prayers of my family are with [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocky, My thoughts and prayers are with you. I t is extremely rough when you lose a parent.

Bill


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,
Condolences to you and yours.
I know well the empty feeling left by the loss of your Mom.
Rick


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky; 

As others have expressed, prayers and sympathy are in my heart for you. I went through this "valley" in 1987, and still remember how difficult it was. Just continue to embrace the good memories you have of your mother. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,
Deep condolences to you and your family. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,

Sorry to hear about your loss. Our condolences to you from here. 

Mark


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Thanks everyone for all the kind words and support







*
*It would figure something like this would have to happen just as I was getting back into the swing of things again. *
*Been a few very busy days, planning, calling and such. Wow, I've spent more time on the phone the last week as I think I've spent for the whole last year







Most of the time as I am on one call to family or friends, another beeps in and many times I have 2 calls going on at once !!! I think if I had 4 lines on the cell phone, I'd have 2 lines holding and one line going most of the day. Well 99% of the planning is done, reservations made along the way as we take momma home. Tommorrow is the reviewal Thursday is the memorial down here, then momma is flown up to MN. We will stay down here until Dad and Deb's mom leaves this weekend, then we start the drive North. A 2 day drive with one stop for rest before getting into the Cities on Tuesday. Service for momma at her church in Mpls will be Wednesday. Thursday we drive North for the border stopping to pick father up on the way. Friday AM is the burial on the border for momma next to my brother and grandparents. This will be the hardest day of all







Then a day or two up there or at my Dad's, then head back home for more tough stuff as the will and papers are read. Then I will see where we go from there. Their may be a fight for things with my evil cousin, she's a real piece of work. But steps are being taken to secure my momma place down here while we are gone so she can not go in momma's house and make things dissappear. Of course she is not going up out of state to go to the 2nd funeral, burial, etc. (I wonder why







) . *

* Well that's it the first step has been taken and tomorrow the first leap over the first service and they will get harder each time. *
*I know others have been there and of this I've learned, the busier you are, the least you have time to greeve. When all is said and done, it'll be a loooong drive home in more ways than one. I should line up some train projects for when I get back







Might make life a little easier. So the day has run out, my report made and a sleepy cloud awaits. Rest helps I've been told...

For all intrested, here is a link to the page for my momma. 
http://dobbsobituaires.blogspot.com...guire.html

* 
*I keep y'all posted.*

*Rocky*

*Oh yeah, perhaps I can check out a couple hobby shops on the way back. Finding rare toys can kinda help the ole attitude *


----------

